# A little easy segmented pen



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is an easy sementing project for a pen. I used a Sierra Vista chrome kit with a poured white acrylic blank and red and black pickguard material as the inlay. This type segmenting on a pen lends itself to alot of possibilities that are easy to do. 

Thanks for looking and as always any comments or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

VERY cooling pen. I assume that pick guard material is what is used on a guitar?


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

fboyles said:


> VERY cooling pen. I assume that pick guard material is what is used on a guitar?


 
You are correct


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice :yes:

I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how you got the pieces of pick guard to stay in position while you poured the resin into the mold. Looks like in any orientation, at least one of the pieces would float away ... :huh:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Nice :yes:
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how you got the pieces of pick guard to stay in position while you poured the resin into the mold. Looks like in any orientation, at least one of the pieces would float away ... :huh:


 
A misunderstanding is taken place

The white blank is poured seperately and then the slots for the inlay is cut on my tablesaw using a thin kerf blade. Then they are glued in place and the blank at the top is the final product of preping. Then locate centers and drill and spin to shape. I have a few other design ideas I want to try using this technique. Hopefully I can find some more shop time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking pen. I like the inlay effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> A misunderstanding is taken place
> 
> The white blank is poured seperately and then the slots for the inlay is cut on my tablesaw using a thin kerf blade. Then they are glued in place and the blank at the top is the final product of preping. Then locate centers and drill and spin to shape. I have a few other design ideas I want to try using this technique. Hopefully I can find some more shop time.


Thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.

Mark


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Burb said:


> Thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.
> 
> Mark


 
Great. Here is the jig I used to cut the slots on my tablesaw with.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Please post a pic of this blank once turned or better yet send me:yes:. That is going to look awesome with the aluminum inlay :thumbsup:.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> A misunderstanding is taken place


Ahah! Not the first time I've misunderstood what someone was telling me (and I strongly doubt it'll be the last :laughing

Thanks for clearing that up -- and thanks for the photo of your jig, that looks to be very versatile :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Is that jig only for that purpose?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Is that jig only for that purpose?


Looks like it would work perfectly for Celtic Knot inlays


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Is that jig only for that purpose?


This jig is multipurpose. It was mainly built to do Celtic Knots but I use it for various things. I have one built for 45 degrees and 60 degrees. Anything that needs to be cut on those angles. If I need different angles than that I use my Dubby cutoff sled. These jigs make for accurate and repeatable angle cuts all the time.

Here is a couple other pens I made using this jig or the 60 degree one.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Here is an easy sementing project for a pen. I used a Sierra Vista chrome kit with a poured white acrylic blank and red and black pickguard material as the inlay. This type segmenting on a pen lends itself to alot of possibilities that are easy to do.
> 
> Thanks for looking and as always any comments or questions are always welcomed.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Syd Sellers said:


> JTTHECLOCKMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an easy sementing project for a pen. I used a Sierra Vista chrome kit with a poured white acrylic blank and red and black pickguard material as the inlay. This type segmenting on a pen lends itself to alot of possibilities that are easy to do.
> ...


----------

